# Авиация > Авиационная Энциклопедия >  "Летающие" ресурсы Интернета

## Sizif

"Летающие"ресурсы Интернета
http://forums.squad-rff.ru/index.php...inter&f=2&t=27
-------------------
Полезные ссылки на авиационную тему
http://rusaviagold.narod.ru/ssilki.htm

 Сайт"Aviation Today | AviaNews.com"
http://www.avianews.com/

Сайт"Авиационная доска объявлений"
http://www.avia-board.com/

Сайт"Федерация любителей авиации"
(Московское региональное отделение)
http://www.crown-airforce.narod.ru/

Сайт"aeromarket.ru - (НАВИГАТОР РОССИЙСКОГО АВИАБИЗНЕСА)" http://www.aeromarket.ru/

Сайт"Центральный музей Военно-Воздушных Сил Российской Федерации"
http://www.monino.ru/

Сайт"АВИА-форум"
http://avia-forum.ucoz.ru/forum/

Сайт "GlobeMaster"
(Американская военная база данных авиации)http://www.globemaster.de/

Сайт"Aviarestorer.ru"
(Помощь Монинскому  Музею Военно-воздушных сил) 
http://aviarestorer.ru/

Сайт "Авиапамятники"
http://www.aviamonuments.ru/

Сайт"airliners.net"(Тысячи высококачественных фотографий разных самолётов из разных стран)
http://www.airliners.net/

Сайт "Журнал Нестора"
http://hectop.livejournal.com/

Украинский споттерский сайт
http://spotters.net.ua/

Сайт"Авиационное кино и видео"
http://www.aerozone.ru/

Сайт писателя и журналиста Александрова Н.Н., посвящённый перегону американской авиатехники по трассе Аляска-Сибирь
во время Великой Отечественной Войны. На сайте поистине уникальные фотографии о нелёгком труде перегонщиков, о жизни и работе на трассе, о людях и самолётах.
http://www.dkw-rus.narod.ru/

 Сайт"Ассоциация Экспериментальной Авиации "
http://www.reaa.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.pl?num=11561703 

Сайт"DOCDVD.RU" - коллекция познавательных и документальных фильмов
http://www.docdvd.ru/deatail.php?id_kino=728

Сайт "Мир красоты"(авиация в искусстве)
ttp://www.walls.ru/images/3d/avia/1235.htm

Обои для Рабочего Стола - Авиация
http://wallpaperes.by.ru/wallpapers/air/index.shtml

сайт "Авиагалерея"
Рисунки Юрия Тепсуркаева:
http://aviagal.narod.ru/art/images/images_prop.html
http://aviagal.narod.ru/art/images/images_jet.html
27;start=all

Сайт "Золотая Эра Российской Авиации"
http://rusaviagold.narod.ru/

Сайт "Картонная армия"(для моделистов)
http://www.cardarmy.ru/avia-gpm/an2.htm

САЙТ "ВЕСТНИК ГВФ"
http://fsussr.avsim.ru/

ЗАО "НПП "Светлояр-Авиа"
http://www.svetavia.nnov.ru/

Сайт "Деловая авиация"
http://www.business-jet.ru/

Сайт"Antonov AN-2 owners and friends web"
http://www.an2flyers.com/

Сайт"ПАЛИТРА КРЫЛА"
(АРХИВ ПРОФИЛЕЙ АВИАКАМУФЛЯЖА)
http://wp.scn.ru/

Сайт "Самолёт Ан-2"
http://www.an2plane.ru/

Сайт"Российская авиация - SVAVIA.RU"
http://svavia.ru/news/index.html

 Сайт"Авиация Второй Мировой"
http://www.a2m.ru/

Сайт" "aviaphoto.ru"
http://www.aviaphoto.ru/

"Лёхин сайт"
http://www.letchikleha.info/

Сайт "Зов неба"
http://www.zovneba.irk.ru/

Сайт "Познавательно о невоенной авиации"
http://www.cpilot.info/pilotu/

Авиация в Украине
http://www.wing.com.ua/content/section/6/43/

Сайт "Pilot.agr.su"
(Заметки российской авиации)
http://pilot.agr.su/

Сайт"АВИАЦИОННАЯ ПУБЛИЧНАЯ БИБЛИОТЕКА" 
http://twistairclub.narod.ru/library.htm

Список форумов Авиационная компания "ЧЕЛАВИА" 
http://www.chel-avia.ru/modules/phpbb/

Сайт"Paravia"
/http://paravia.ru/syn/library/

Библиотека парапланериста 
http://paravia.ru/syn/library/

Сайт "АВВАКУЛ"
Армавирское высшее военное авиационное Краснознаменное училище летчиков противовоздушной обороны http://avvakul.ru/forum/viewforum.ph...1768607d6020ff

 AVSIM.RU - Форум сообщества любителей авиа симуляторов
http://www.avsim.ru/forum/index.php?...c=43937&st=220

Сайт"Ассоциация Экспериментальной Авиации"
http://www.reaa.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB...m=1191816436/8

Форум "Zhukovsky.Net" [Powered by Invision Power Board] 
http://www.zhukovsky.net/forum/index...&f=153&t=12030

Блог "Авторский проект об авиации"
http://www.flydreams.ru/blog/?m=200701&paged=2

Список литературы от компании "Воздушный мост"
http://airbridge.narod.ru/hudlit.html

Сайт "Центр подготовки виртуальных лётчиков"
http://forum.virtualflight.ru/index....Posts;start=30

Журнал "Двигатель"
http://engine.aviaport.ru/main.htm

Сайт"Лётная школа "Первый шаг"
http://www.firstep.ru/

Сайт "Библиотека клуба "Первый шаг"
http://www.firstep.ru/library/library.htm

сайт "Авиаторы Второй мировой"
http://www.allaces.ru/p/people.php?id=00000006757

 Сайт "Авиабаза =KRoN="
http://airbase.ru/

Сайт "ARMY.LV"
http://www.army.lv/?s=507&id=260&v=2

CombatAVIA
(Cайт, посвященный российской военной авиации и людям, создавшим эту славную авиацию. На сайте размещена подробнейшая информация о самолетах ВВС, летавших ранее и летающих сейчас в небе России. Также Вы найдете: биографии отечественных авиаконструкторов, описания конфликтов с участием советской и российской военной авиации, новости военной авиации, галереи рисунков и картин на авиационные темы, байки и анекдоты про летчиков, статьи и многое другое. Также Вы можете приобрести на сайте книгу авиационной тематики, видеофильм об авиации, авиа-симулятор, сборную модель, авиационную энциклопедию). 
http://combatavia.info/indexv3mi8.html

Авиационное Видео
http://video.aviacia.ru/

Творческое Объединение i "Special Scale Models Aviation"
http://www.aviamodel.com/

Сайт"РОСС - истребительно - штурмовая группа ВВС СССР"
http://www.rossteam.ru/modules.php?o...rticle&sid=264

Сайт "Авиа ТОП"
http://top.airbase.ru/top.phtml

Коллекция классных ссылок 
http://tancist2005.narod.ru/links.html

Военные мемуары
http://militera.lib.ru/

Сайт "Сталинские соколы"
http://www.hranitels.ru/?page=28

Сайт"ГЛИЦ (НИИ ВВС)"
http://www.testpilots.ru/tp/russia/nii_vvs/nii.htm

Сайт Энциклопедия вооружёний Российской армии"
http://rusarmy.ru/subclass.php?id=8

Сайт "Военная Африканда: Северное небо"
http://history-afr.fatal.ru/index.shtml

Сайт"See How It Flies "
http://www.av8n.com/how/

Сайт"Edwards Air Force Base"
http://www.edwards.af.mil/gallery/yeager/cover.htm

AVSIM.RU - Форум сообщества любителей авиа симуляторов 
http://www.avsim.ru/forum/index.php?act=ST&f=2&t=20230

Сайт"ОАО "Туполев"
http://www.tupolev.ru/Russian/

Сайт"Герои города Жуковского"
http://www.testpilots.ru/eng.htm

Сайт "Испытатели"
http://www.testpilot.ru/index.htm

(сайт "Космический мемориал")
http://space-memorial.narod.ru/cosmonauts/beregovoy.htm

Сайт"Dropzone.ru"
(Белорусский парашютный блог на самом известном в мире комьюнити-ресурсе)
http://dropzone.by/index.phtml?page=...sp=63&fid=1427

Сайт "РКК "Энергия"
http://www.energia.ru/energia/astron...tro-main.shtml 

Сайт "Освоение Космоса"
http://city.tomsk.net/~space/beregovoy.htm

Сайт "Космодром Байконур"
http://www.baikonurwww.narod.ru/
--------
Сайт "infoavia.ru" - сводный электронный каталог по пассажирской авиации России и стран бывшего Советского Союза. 
http://infoavia.ru/
---------
Форум портала "Полярная почта сегодня"
http://www.polarpost.ru/f/viewtopic.php?pid=1750
------------
Сайт "ВСЯ АВИАЦИЯ от малых до великих!" 
http://www.avia-rest.ru/l/fanera.php
------------
Сайт "Foxbat.Avia"
http://www.foxbat.ru/
--------------
Сайт" Поволжский Авиационный Корпус"
http://www.volgateam.ru/
------------
Авиационный уголок на "Народ.ру"
http://samoletka.narod.ru/links.html
-------------

----------


## Redan



----------


## Привод

Сайт 174-го гвардейского Краснознаменного Печенгского истребительно-авиационного полка имени дважды Героя Советского Союза Бориса Феоктистовича Сафонова. 

http://gviap.narod.ru/

Автор Белов Владимир Вадимович. С 1990 по 1995 годы учился в Киевском высшем инженерном радиотехническом училище противовоздушной обороны имени маршала авиации Покрышкина А.И. (КВИРТУ ПВО). Пошел по стопам деда и отца, став офицером в третьем поколении. После выпуска из училища служба в Кольском соединении ПВО.

----------


## Redan

Официальные сайты ВВС некоторых стран:

ВВС США:
http://www.af.mil/

Разведка военно-воздушных сил (Air Force Intelligence (AIA) США:
http://www.intelligence.gov/1-members.shtml

Представительский сайт ВВС США:
http://airforce.com/

Стратегическое командование ВВС США:
http://www.globalsecurity.org/wmd/agency/sac.htm

Эльмендорф (Аляска):
http://www.elmendorf.af.mil/

Эйлсон (Аляска):
http://www.eielson.af.mil/

Официальный сайт авиабазы Эдвардс:
http://www.edwards.af.mil/

Официальный сайт авиабазы Рамштайн:
http://www.ramstein.af.mil/

Лэйкхёрст (инженерная станция авиации ВМС США):
http://www.navair.navy.mil/lakehurst...ase-status.cfm

Добровольческое военно-воздушное подразделение American Volunteer Group (AVG), воевавшее на стороне Китайской республики в 1941—1942 годах:
http://www.flyingtigersavg.com/

Американский добровольческий корпус «Летающие тигры»:
http://russian.china.org.cn/russian/167330.htm

Военные базы США за рубежом:
http://armybases.us/

Официальная страница Королевских ВВС Великобритании:
http://www.raf.mod.uk/

Официальная страница армейского воздушного корпуса Великобритании:
http://www.army.mod.uk/aviation/air.aspx

Официальная страница воздушных сил флота Великобритании:
http://www.royalnavy.mod.uk/operatio...fleet-air-arm/

Архив авиации ВМФ Великобритании:
http://www.fleetairarmarchive.net/

Ассоциаци офицеров авиации ВМФ Великобритании:
http://www.fleetairarmoa.org/

Ассоциация авиации ВМФ Великобритании:
http://www.faaa.org.uk/

Музей авиации ВМФ Великобритании:
http://www.fleetairarm.com/

Официальная страница ВВС Франции:
http://www.defense.gouv.fr/air

ВВС Франции на сайте Scramble:
http://www.scramble.nl/fr.htm

Официальная страница ВВС Германии:
http://www.luftwaffe.de/portal/a/luftwaffe

Официальная страница ВВС Швеции:
http://www.mil.se/sv/Forband-och-formagor/Flygvapnet/

Официальная страница Воздушного компонента Бельгии:
http://www.mil.be/aircomp/index.asp?LAN=en

Воздушный компонент Бельгии на сайте Scramble.nl:
http://www.scramble.nl/be.htm

Официальная страница ВВС Италии:
http://www.aeronautica.difesa.it/

Королевские ВВС Италии:
http://www.finn.it/

Официальная страница ВВС Испании:
http://www.ejercitodelaire.mde.es/ea/pag

Неофициальная страница ВВС Испании:
http://www.aire.org/saf/

ВВС Испании на странице Scramble.nl:
http://www.scramble.nl/es.htm

Официальная страница ВВС Португалии:
http://www.emfa.pt/www/index.php?fsh=1

ВВС Португалии на странице Scramble.nl:
http://www.scramble.nl/pt.htm

А. Алексеев. Военно-воздушные силы Португалии (Зарубежное военное обозрение):
http://commi.narod.ru/txt/2000/0506.htm

Официальная страница ВВС Австрии:
http://www.bmlv.gv.at/sk/lusk/index.shtml

ВВС Австрии на сайте Scramble:
http://www.scramble.nl/at.htm

Официальная страница ВВС Швейцарии:
http://www.lw.admin.ch/internet/luftwaffe/en/home.html

ВВС Швейцарии на сайте Scramble:
http://www.scramble.nl/ch.htm

Официальная страница ВВС Румынии:
http://www.roaf.ro/ro/index.htm

ВВС Румынии на сайте Scramble:
http://www.scramble.nl/ro.htm

Официальный сайт ВВС Греции:
http://www.haf.gr/el/

ВВС Греции на сайте Scramble:
http://www.scramble.nl/gr.htm

Официальная страница ВВС Эстонии:
http://www.mil.ee/?menu=ohuvagi&sisu=ov

Официальная страница Королевских ВВС Норвегии:
http://www.mil.no/luft/start/RNoAF/

Королевские ВВС Норвегии на странице Scramble.nl:
http://www.scramble.nl/no.htm

Официальная страница Королевских ВВС Дании:
http://forsvaret.dk/FTK/Pages/default.aspx

Королевские ВВС Дании на сайте Scramble:
http://www.scramble.nl/dk.htm

Официальная страница ВВС Польши:
http://www.sp.mil.pl/

ВВС Польши на сайте Scramble:
http://www.scramble.nl/pl.htm

Официальная страница ВВС Литвы:
http://kariuomene.kam.lt/lt/kariuome...o_pajegos.html

Официальная страница ВВС Чехии:
http://www.army.cz/scripts/detail.php?id=117

ВВС Чехии на странице Scramble.nl:
http://www.scramble.nl/cz.htm

Официальная страница ВВС Канады:
http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/v2/

ВВС КНР на странице Scramble.nl:
http://www.scramble.nl/cn.htm

Официальный сайт ВВС Японии:
http://www.mod.go.jp/asdf/
http://www.mod.go.jp/asdf/english/

Официальная страница ВВС Пакистана:
http://www.paf.gov.pk/

ВВС Пакистана на странице Scramble.nl:
http://www.scramble.nl/pk.htm

Официальный странице ВВС Индии:
http://indianairforce.nic.in/

ВВС Индии на странице Scramble.nl:
http://www.scramble.nl/in.htm

Официальная страница Королевских ВВС Австралии:
http://www.raaf.gov.au/

Официальная страница ВВС Аргентины:
http://www.fuerzaaerea.mil.ar/

ВВС Аргентины на странице Scramble.nl:
http://www.scramble.nl/ar.htm

Официальная страница ВВС Бразилии:
http://www.fab.mil.br/portal/index.php

ВВС Бразилии на странице Scramble.nl:
http://www.scramble.nl/br.htm

Данные о составе ВВС Кубы:
http://www.aeroflight.co.uk/waf/amer..._inventory.htm

ВВС Кубы на сайте Scramble:
http://www.scramble.nl/cu.htm

Официальная страница Воздушных сил Украины:
http://www.mil.gov.ua/index.php?lang...&sub=air_force

Ukraine - Air Force Equipment:
http://www.globalsecurity.org/milita...-equipment.htm

Официальная страница ВВС и ПВО Республики Беларусь:
http://www.mod.mil.by/struct3vvs.html

Официальный сайт ВВС Израиля:
http://www.iaf.org.il/Templates/Homepage/Homepage.aspx

Журнал «Зарубежное Военное Ообозрение»:ВВС Израиля:
http://target.ucoz.ru/publ/68-1-0-303

ВВС Израиля на странице Scramble.nl:
http://www.scramble.nl/il.htm

Официальная страница вооружённых сил Индонезии:
http://www.tni.mil.id/

Официальная страница ВВС России:
http://www.mil.ru/848/1045/1273/index.shtml

Официальная страница ВВС Филиппин:
http://www.paf.mil.ph/

Неофициальная страница ВВС Филиппин:
http://www.angelfire.com/ga/batwentyone/

ВВС Филиппин на странице Scramble.nl:
http://www.scramble.nl/ph.htm

----------


## lehua768

На сайте поистине уникальные фотографии о нелёгком труде перегонщиков, о жизни и работе на трассе, о людях и самолётах.

----------


## xblack

вот это список, спасибо, нигде не видел такой большой сборки сайтов где бы были самолеты.

----------


## Виталик

Сайт фотографий из авиационных статей и журналов AviaDejaVu
http://crimso.msk.ru/index.htm

----------


## Ariec 71

Сайт Ставропольского Высшего Военного Авиационного Училища Летчиков Штурманов 
http://svvaulsh.ru/forum.php

----------


## maximprikhodko

Позвольте про свой сайт рассказать - Techtraveling.ru 
Там, правда, не только авиация, но и другие виды транспорта.
Фотографии с посещения шоу, выставок, технических музеев, фотообходы памятников, покатушки-полетушки и многое другое.
Буду рад, если найдете что-то для себя интересное!

----------


## Fencer

САЙТЫ ГРАЖДАНСКОЙ АВИАЦИИ https://www.forumavia.ru/t/96327/#14

----------

